# Tyler's Fire Island Pix



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Aunties, Uncles and Cousins. It's me Tyler and I was on vacation with my mom, dad and brother. We had a really good time. I thought I'd share.









We were in a place called Lonelyville on Fire Island. You get to it by a ferry like this one.

























Fire Island has small wooden walks from the ocean to the bay.There are no cars anywhere. You walk or ride a bike everywhere. 








This was right near our house which has the bikes on the right. 









Lots of people use red wagons to carry heavy things.








They have t-shirts and things that say "FireIsland.calm"









Here's the little community called Fair Harbor where all the action is.
Sittin' by the dock of the bay.








There are beautiful sunsets here and everyone comes out with wine in hand for what's called 6-ish. Tho it was really more like 8-ish.:HistericalSmiley:








We shot lots of sunsets...

























MORE TO COME IN THE NEXT POST......


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm back again.









Here are some of my mom's favorite pictures of me. Here I am with mom.



















Here I am with my dad -









Here he is getting the grill ready









Sticking my tongue out at the big dogs. :w00t:









Chicken legs after being in the water.









I'm playing lifeguard


































My paw print in the sand. Mom's going to frame it.









Our ramp from the house. Pretty, huh?









Sand Dunes
























A really weird storm front that came in:









That's about it everyone.








I cant' wait for my next vacation. I'll just wait on this lounge chair.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful pics Tyler, thanks for sharing! Rocky and I have been missing the two of you! Where is Fire Island? I remember the name but can't recall where it is. Glad you are back!!!:chili: Oh..just saw the rest of the pictures...they are great. I love the paw print! Tyler looks so relaxed on his vacation.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I LOVED the pictures!!!! Fire Island seems the place to be if you want a relaxing vacation. What a beautiful sunset!
Tyler looks adorable in all of his pictures! I especially love the one where he is playing lifeguard with the wind blowing in his face and the one where he is on the dock yawning! Life is tough for a fluff like you Tyler!!!! You are such a lucky little man to have some cool parents that take you on these well deserved vacations!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tyler, I love your vacation pics, but not as much as I love you, you handsome boy.:wub: I'm so glad you and your family had a good time. :blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Beautiful pics Tyler, thanks for sharing! Rocky and I have been missing the two of you! Where is Fire Island? I remember the name but can't recall where it is. Glad you are back!!!:chili: Oh..just saw the rest of the pictures...they are great. I love the paw print! Tyler looks so relaxed on his vacation.


Dianne - Fire Island is a tiny sliver of a barrier island that runs along part of Long Island in New York. It takes us an hour to drive to the ferry in Bayshore. We were in Lonelyville where Mel Brooks and Ann Bancroft used to have a vacation house. Here's a map that shows it: 
http://www.fireisland.net/images/fireislandcom_map.gif
It's made up of a lot of little communities which each have a different character or are a mix of a few...singles, families, older, younger, straight, gay, WASP, Jewish. All on this tiny strip of land


Bibu said:


> I LOVED the pictures!!!! Fire Island seems the place to be if you want a relaxing vacation. What a beautiful sunset!
> Tyler looks adorable in all of his pictures! I especially love the one where he is playing lifeguard with the wind blowing in his face and the one where he is on the dock yawning! Life is tough for a fluff like you Tyler!!!! You are such a lucky little man to have some cool parents that take you on these well deserved vacations!


Thanks Cory. It really is a tonic, as they used to say. So relaxed because there's absolutely NOTHING to do except hang out at the beach or the bay and ratchet back life at the pace of a stroll or bike ride. :chili: Tyler thinks he's pretty lucky too. Still working on the short video I shot of his first dip in the ocean. Might have to just post as is.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Tyler!! You're just soooo cute :wub::wub::wub: I love your how you stick your little pink tongue out in a happy smile in most of the pictures :heart: just adorable. I especially love the one of you and mommy Sue smiling together on the beach, that one should be framed as well   in addition to the one with your precious paw print among the pretty shells. This island sounds lovely, no cars, quiet beach, and beautiful sunset  haha it also reminds me of the Fire Island in Pokemon  will definitely bookmark this destination for the future. Thanks for sharing Sue!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome back, Tyler! We missed you. Thanks for the pictorial of your vacation with mom and dad. Looks like you had a great time! You're the cutest lifeguard I've ever seen.

Sue, the pictures are really great. Makes me want to visit FireIsland.calm myself!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Sue, I just loved all these pics of all of you. I never went to Fire Island because we went to Jones Beach. My Aunt had a Cabana there and it was soooo much fun. We also had a cabin on Long Island in Port Jefferson when it was all very rural. There was no Long Is. Expressway, you went 25A which was Northern Blvd all the way. Took forever!!! The pics are nostalgic for me remembering very happy family times.

Tyler looks so happy and your pictures are wonderful!!!!!:thumbsup::chili::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tyler -- looks like you, your Mom and your Dad had a wonderful trip to Fire Island. It's so beautiful there.

What a great vacation!!!! Bet you can't wait to go again next year.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a gorgeous place!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow! I 'd love to get there sometime! I absolutely loved Tylers photos... so cute! He looks like he's really enjoying 'chillin' out too! LOL ... and love, love, love that shot you got of his pawpront in the sand!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ahhh, serenity!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Tyler, I love your vacation pics, but not as much as I love you, you handsome boy.:wub: I'm so glad you and your family had a good time. :blush:


Tyler says thanks so much, Aunt April. We all had a really good time.


yeagerbum said:


> Tyler!! You're just soooo cute :wub::wub::wub: I love your how you stick your little pink tongue out in a happy smile in most of the pictures :heart: just adorable. I especially love the one of you and mommy Sue smiling together on the beach, that one should be framed as well   in addition to the one with your precious paw print among the pretty shells. This island sounds lovely, no cars, quiet beach, and beautiful sunset  haha it also reminds me of the Fire Island in Pokemon  will definitely bookmark this destination for the future. Thanks for sharing Sue!


There's a Fire Island in Pokemon? :blink::blink: Had no idea. My DS wasn't a huge Pokemon fan when he was younger. Was it a wonderful place? Sarah, thanks about the pic of Tyler and I. I love it too. My DS is getting a complex that I have more pix of Tyler and I than him and I tho he doesn't want me posting pix of him on the internet so I rarely do.


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hi and welcome back, Tyler! We missed you. Thanks for the pictorial of your vacation with mom and dad. Looks like you had a great time! You're the cutest lifeguard I've ever seen.
> 
> Sue, the pictures are really great. Makes me want to visit FireIsland.calm myself!


Linda, it really is such a great contrast from the city and really so near. We've done it as day trips. Early ferry out, late ferry home



Maisie and Me said:


> Oh Sue, I just loved all these pics of all of you. I never went to Fire Island because we went to Jones Beach. My Aunt had a Cabana there and it was soooo much fun. We also had a cabin on Long Island in Port Jefferson when it was all very rural. There was no Long Is. Expressway, you went 25A which was Northern Blvd all the way. Took forever!!! The pics are nostalgic for me remembering very happy family times.
> 
> Tyler looks so happy and your pictures are wonderful!!!!!:thumbsup::chili::wub:


Michelle - I don't think I ever knew you lived here!! When was it? We've done Robert Moses State Park , right down the road from Jones Beach as day trips. Didn't know there were ever cabanas at Jones. And how funny about no LIE - my gosh, I can't imagine that. I don't even remember that but going out on 25A must have taken forever.


Lacie's Mom said:


> Tyler -- looks like you, your Mom and your Dad had a wonderful trip to Fire Island. It's so beautiful there.
> 
> What a great vacation!!!! Bet you can't wait to go again next year.


I would love to go again next year. Not sure if we will since next year is the big 6-0 for me so maybe someplace really special. Of course my sun poisoning seems to be ruining my thoughts of Hawaii. :angry:


Maidto2Maltese said:


> What a gorgeous place!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow! I 'd love to get there sometime! I absolutely loved Tylers photos... so cute! He looks like he's really enjoying 'chillin' out too! LOL ... and love, love, love that shot you got of his pawpront in the sand!


Thanks, Terry. It really is amazing that I can live in NYC and be up in your neck of the woods in the country in a little over an hour and at the beach in the same time. And of course skiing in 3.5 hours Tyler says thanks.



KAG said:


> Ahhh, serenity!!!
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


Yes, Kerry. Serenity Now!! (old Seinfeld episode). After we spent the weekend in east hampton at my cousin's the week before and had to drive everywhere and have stickers for the car (they only had it on one car) for the beach thus shuttle everyone in shifts (8 of us) it really was serene to walk to the house, bike to the store, and literally walk about 50 steps to the beach. Sigh....Leaving tomorrow for the airport and work. Kills the whole serene feeling. :huh: When I look at the pix tho it puts me in a good place


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing those! Tyler is so fun to look at  I especially love the paw print picture! It is so perfect. I love Fire Island so much. These pics bring back so many memories from my 5 years in NYC. Glad you all had such a great time!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue,

Your pictures are great. It seems as though you and Tyler can't take a bad picture... every one is better than the last. So glad that you had such a great, *relaxing* time. I love Disney, but when I come home I feel like I need a vacation from my vacation. I've never been to Fire Island, but your pictures make me want to visit. Thanks for sharing them.

Have a safe and productive trip to Orlando!!!!

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Very cute pictures. But hey next time TAKE ME WITH YOU!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> Thank you for sharing those! Tyler is so fun to look at  I especially love the paw print picture! It is so perfect. I love Fire Island so much. These pics bring back so many memories from my 5 years in NYC. Glad you all had such a great time!


Leigh - I never dreamed we had so many ex-new yorkers here No matter how long ago anyone's been there (I started going as a single in share houses in the '70's) it's still the same. It's really like going back to a gentler time...like the 50's Happy you enjoyed the trip down memory lane. :thumbsup:


harrysmom said:


> Sue,
> 
> Your pictures are great. It seems as though you and Tyler can't take a bad picture... every one is better than the last. So glad that you had such a great, *relaxing* time. I love Disney, but when I come home I feel like I need a vacation from my vacation. I've never been to Fire Island, but your pictures make me want to visit. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Debbie. I really felt that way every time I went to Disney. I needed a vacation after my vacation. I would be pooped. Actually almost any vacation is that way to some degree unless it's at the beach to me. :HistericalSmiley: Maybe you can make it to FI one of these days. Hope you had a great b'day.:chili:


dntdelay said:


> Very cute pictures. But hey next time TAKE ME WITH YOU!!!!!


Thanks! Who knew that you wanted to come? :HistericalSmiley: Maybe next time. :innocent: Wait, a Maltese meet up on Fire Island. :chili::chili: That would be amazing since it's so dog friendly. I don't think the rental houses would be wild about it though. Maybe you'd like to come to the Hilton Head Meet Up? I'm really trying to go.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue---I hadn't seen that pic w/the lavender in the foreground----so, so reminiscent of the Provence! How about that for the big 6 0 ?
Of course the Tyler photos are my favs---and the one of you w/him in your cute hat. I also loved the one of Jim at the BQ! and the sunsets! oh the sunsets. What a beautiful spot FI is---thanks for the introduction!
And thanks for the HH plug---I am keeping my hopes alive!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing all the great pics with us Susan..Looks like you all had a :Sunny Smile:fun filled time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tyler:

You handsome little beach bum you! Now the girls are trying to tell me the woods in southern Illinois aren't enough - they want to go see YOU at Fire Island!

Tell your mommy to have a safe trip to Orlando.

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sue---I hadn't seen that pic w/the lavender in the foreground----so, so reminiscent of the Provence! How about that for the big 6 0 ?
> Of course the Tyler photos are my favs---and the one of you w/him in your cute hat. I also loved the one of Jim at the BQ! and the sunsets! oh the sunsets. What a beautiful spot FI is---thanks for the introduction!
> And thanks for the HH plug---I am keeping my hopes alive!


Sandi -I don't think those plants were lavender. I'm not sure what they were but I smelled them and they didn't seem to be lavender but they were gorgeous and the house across from us had beautiful landscaping and our house did too. Lots of privacy You would totally love it on FI.


kathym said:


> Thanks for sharing all the great pics with us Susan..Looks like you all had a :Sunny Smile:fun filled time.


Kathy - thanks for looking. Well I had a little too much :Sunny Smile: :HistericalSmiley: but overall it was wonderful.


maggieh said:


> Tyler:
> 
> You handsome little beach bum you! Now the girls are trying to tell me the woods in southern Illinois aren't enough - they want to go see YOU at Fire Island!
> 
> ...


Maggie - Tyler would love to have the girls to romp around with on the beach. I told him he'd have to ask their mom first. It's a long trip. 
Can't believe I'm packing a suitcase again. :w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: I so enjoyed looking at your photos again, Tyler and mommy  :wub: thanks for taking us along:chili:. 

I loved all these pictures. paw prints are just the best :wub: If lil bro was there, he will start doing his shell collecting lol as I snap paw prints pictures.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, such great pictures! Love the scenery ones but my favorites are of Tyler:wub:. It looks like a great place to vacation!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Fire Island, wow, seems like a little peace of heaven. I would love to live there, looks so peaceful.
great pictures Sue, I felt like I was there. I especially loved the foot print picture:wub: Tyler you are one lucky littleman.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tyler, you can be my lifeguard any day!! Loved the pics! I need a vacation!!!!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Susan, those pics are amazing...what a slice of heaven, girl! Next time you have to take the rest of us along.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a grand adventure you had, Tyler!
I hope they were grilling you something tasty on that grill!
Paris is whistling at your beach legs! :wub: 
Great pics, what a fun trip!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Sue, thanks so much for sharing these awsome vacation photos with us! You make me and Ullana so jealous, Fire Island seems to be a wonderful and peaceful place! 
Wow, the island is very long and narrowly! 

We have a few small islands in the northsea close to the coast also attainable through ferries like yours! :w00t:

Love the pretty nature on the island and the beautiful beach! Tyler looks so happy and relaxed sitting there enjoying the ocean breeze ...! 
Love the shot of you and him!

I'm quite sure you all have spent a great time over there! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Tyler you did a great job at recapping your family vacay! Such wonderful pics. I can tell Tyler loved the beach. You had great weather and it looks so relaxing in Lonely Island! You and Jim look happy as always!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> :chili: I so enjoyed looking at your photos again, Tyler and mommy  :wub: thanks for taking us along:chili:.
> 
> I loved all these pictures. paw prints are just the best :wub: If lil bro was there, he will start doing his shell collecting lol as I snap paw prints pictures.


Thanks, Kat. I love walking along the beach picking up interesting shells and rocks. At the house we were at they had a few bowls where people deposited their findings. The whole house was all decorated in beach mode



donnad said:


> Sue, such great pictures! Love the scenery ones but my favorites are of Tyler:wub:. It looks like a great place to vacation!


Thanks, Donna. It's good to have a cooperative model like David. My DS constantly left to be with friends he has on the island. :huh:


Matilda's mommy said:


> Fire Island, wow, seems like a little peace of heaven. I would love to live there, looks so peaceful.
> great pictures Sue, I felt like I was there. I especially loved the foot print picture:wub: Tyler you are one lucky littleman.


Paula, it is heavenly. Happy that you got to "come along" on our trip. :wub::HistericalSmiley:


pammy4501 said:


> Tyler, you can be my lifeguard any day!! Loved the pics! I need a vacation!!!!!


Pam, I wouldn't count on Tyler saving you though. However one year out there we were sitting near the lifeguard station. What a treat that was. They do all sorts of training - running, swimming, winding out rescue ropes. Now THAT'S entertainment. :thumbsup:


almitra said:


> Susan, those pics are amazing...what a slice of heaven, girl! Next time you have to take the rest of us along.


Thanks, Sandra. I wish we could all go on an SM field trip there.


Canada said:


> What a grand adventure you had, Tyler!
> I hope they were grilling you something tasty on that grill!
> Paris is whistling at your beach legs! :wub:
> Great pics, what a fun trip!


Thanks, Jill. Tyler didn't get anything grilled. I didn't want to vary his diet while away and ask for any problems. 


Alexa said:


> Oh Sue, thanks so much for sharing these awsome vacation photos with us! You make me and Ullana so jealous, Fire Island seems to be a wonderful and peaceful place!
> Wow, the island is very long and narrowly!
> 
> We have a few small islands in the northsea close to the coast also attainable through ferries like yours! :w00t:
> ...


Alexandra - I wish you could come to NY and visit it yourself. You and Ullana would have such a wonderful time judging from photos you've shared of your trips. :wub:


mom2bijou said:


> Tyler you did a great job at recapping your family vacay! Such wonderful pics. I can tell Tyler loved the beach. You had great weather and it looks so relaxing in Lonely Island! You and Jim look happy as always!


Thanks, Tammy. Now I know what you meant about Benny and Emma and the beach house you took. It's so much fun for them. I'm so glad we did it. Still trying to recapture that vacation feeling. B)


----------

